# Tri-Tronics (2 dog set) Flyway VS Pro Series - ?



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

I am purchasing a 2 dog collar-
I read Tri-Tronics web site.

What are the Practical Differences between the 
Flyway VS Pro 100/200?

Who knows? Some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gabe Campo (Dec 3, 2006)

I too am in the process of purchasing a new tri tronics collar. I am personally looking at the 500. But after looking at all of the models, the Flyway and the 200 hundred seem to be identicle. They both have the same features and operate 18 levels of momentary and 6 levels of continuous correction. The 100 is just the opposite, with 18 continuous and six momentary.

If this is the route you are looking, I would do the 100. You could always use the 18 levels of continuous as momentary if you needed the higher amount of correction. But you can't make the 18 momentary continuous.

JMHO


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*Flyway vs Pro Series*

The only difference between the 200 and the Flyway is that the 200 has the tone option. They both have 18 levels on momentary stimulation and 6 levels of continuous.

The 100 has the tone and 18 continuous and 6 momentary levels. 

I'm a dealer for Tri-Tronics so if you have any other questions let me know.

Jim


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

it looks like the camo flyway has tone also 
so if you wanted a pro 200 get the flyway cheaper

David Jansma


----------

